# Best Laid Plans



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_lol! Constantly here! _

_I was going to ride Monday, since I was off, the kids were @ school & hubby started work again! (whoo hoo! - day to myself) However, it poured down rain all day & was chilly - well for here in Florida, anyways! Planned to ride Tuesday....hubby was home as his semi went into the shop & 1 son was home sick. Plus a neighbor had a rogue cow in her yard we were trying to get caught up, & the the other neighbor's bull got out so my afternoon was spent there! _

_I'm hoping to get on a horse this weekend....but I'm on call for work & there looks to be a good possibility of me being called in. _

_I wish you luck..and here's hoping we both get on a horse soon!_


----------



## Amymcree (Feb 1, 2009)

Good luck Dreamer. I hear you guys in Florida are having some cold weather.

Amy


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_Yes, ma'am! Was in the low 30's this am & looks to be the same for tonight as well. Will be warming up some this week though. And to think...I'm originally from Wisconsin! lol_


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

We're just he opposite riding gets in the way of life sometimes. Funny we were discussing that today. I have so many little things that need to be done around the ol farm house that can only be done during nice weather. They all sit undone because during nice weather we are in the saddle :lol:


----------



## Amymcree (Feb 1, 2009)

I don't blame you. I would rather be in the saddle than doing work around the house. Especially when the sun is shinning. Going to attempt to get in the saddle today. Things are still real mushy around here. And we are getting another storm this weekend. I have a four day weekend and it will probably be raining. :evil:

Amy


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Same here, its rained and now its very muddy. Guess I'll have to let my outdoor to-do list wait till its sunny and nice.....but then I'll want to go ride :lol: See my dilemma?


----------

